# Disable popup ads?



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

Anyone else have Dish ads suddenly popping up over the current TV program at the bottom of the screen? These are definitely being generated by the DVR -- not coming over the air -- and are pretty annoying when trying to watch something.

Right now I'm getting one promoting "NBA League Pass". What gives? Any way to disable these?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Have you tried looking in the "TV enhancements" section of the receiver configuration?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

rochrunner said:


> Anyone else have Dish ads suddenly popping up over the current TV program at the bottom of the screen? These are definitely being generated by the DVR -- not coming over the air -- and are pretty annoying when trying to watch something.
> 
> Right now I'm getting one promoting "NBA League Pass". What gives? Any way to disable these?


This sounds similar to a problem posted about in the DVR forum. :lol:


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey there, I came across your post and wanted to see if I could help. In order to disable any ads that we might be showing on your TV programs and on the guide you will need to go to Menu 6(system setup), 1(installation) and 6 (TV enhancements). Once you are in the TV enhancements screen you can disable both options. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions let me know!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I've only seen those during commercials (DISH inserted advertising). Notices mentioning the weather and CNN applications popup on 214 and 200 SD channels (not the HD channels) and the channel 98 and 99 ITV channels have popups full time (when the channels are active) - but 98 and 99 are full time ad channels.

Are you seeing these ads during programming or commercials?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Merged duplicate threads on same issue..._


----------



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

I followed the hint on the "TV Enhancements" setting. So far they have not come back. They were popping up while simply watching news on CNN.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> Are you seeing these ads during programming or commercials?


I've noticed once or twice last week that NBA popups are running on CNN during programming. I wonder if that was a glitch.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jsk said:


> I've noticed once or twice last week that NBA popups are running on CNN during programming. I wonder if that was a glitch.


Probably. The popups are normally associated with the commercial or content playing. There are a couple of channels (CNN 200 SD and TWC 214 SD) that have a popup during programming, but those popups should be for "CNN Enhanced" or "Local Weather" (respectively) not other programming.

I have not seen the "CNN Enhanced" or "Local Weather" popups on the HD versions of the channels.


----------

